
A Pythonic, TTM-inspired interface to PostgreSQL – Requirements - mnazim
http://pyrseas.wordpress.com/2013/03/07/a-pythonic-ttm-inspired-interface-to-postgresql-requirements/
======
tawgx
Python is getting the respect it deserves. I'm interested to know whether
someone here has experience to share in running Python under JPython in
production ?

